# outdoor ceiling fan?



## Philphine (Mar 11, 2007)

long explaination, but i'm trying to make it clear. part of a kind of blooming project.

my deck has dark corners once the sun goes down so i was working on a overhanging bracket. i can have a light set out away from the corner, like over a table instead of just mounter to the corner of the fence around the deck.   

so i'm looking at ebay for light ideas and see outdoor ceiling fans. that seems even neater, like a breeze for warm days with no wind. so i made a stronger bracket with height and clearance for blades.

anyway the question is, i went to a local home store and saw there are two types of outdoor fans. some just say they're for damp areas, like a bathroom or covered porch, then others made for more water exposure. but i went to a few other stores and there was no difference marked on most of them. at best a couple said indoor/outdoor, but now i wonder if that means just damp or fully weatherproof, which i'll need.

i also noticed in one store all the fans had codes on them but there was no explanation of what they meant. that was in walmart so beyond confirming the price, the floor people can't help much.

 in another hardware store the salesman was trying to convinve me that i could use any fan outside depending on how i protected the mount at the top, but that dosen't sound right.

so of course i can just go back to the one store with the best decriptions, which i may have to do, but if there's a way of knowing what those codes mean or some other way of figuring out what will work for me, i can look for better deals (i may try to end up with three for two other corners, plus who dosen't like to get the best price?).

thanks for any help, if you bothered to read it all.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 11, 2007)

There are fans listed UL Wet for outdoor locations. www. Hunter-Fans.net listed two in the 52"  fan / $200.00 -$300.00 range.  Search with "outdoor ceiling fans" or  "hunter ceiling fans" . I'm sure there are more results.


----------

